# Nikkeeeyyyy.



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nikes just don't fit you. Nice.

Nike does not recommend heat molding. Its doable, but it's a significantly better fit if you don't.

Go try on some Salomon's and be happier. Buying expensive boots does not guarantee a good boot.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Try an aftermarket footbed. Superfeet makes great beds and have been in the game for years. Green if you have a high arch, blue if you have a regular arch. The stock footbeds in the Nikes are flat with just a little arch bump on the inside. Nikes also tend to pack out between 1/4 to 1/2 of a boot size.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I wear size ten Nike SB shoes and I have the zoom forces in a 9.5 and couldn't be happier with the got


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

That's the thing, my store carries only forum, Burton, Nike, vans, and 32. tried everyone and Nikes fit best, but they are SO tight but just in my toes. That's it. Heel hold is sick and no pressure points. Tried on ruler from Burton and they were super comfy but my toes were swimming. Too much room and size lover didn't fit.
Fit(from best to worst):
-nike
-burton
-vans
worst fit was 32, my feet aren't wide and my ankle isn't beast. Sorry guys but i cant buy anything online without trying. Fuck Salomon.
EDIT: i can try a size higher or burton rulers or Nike vapen. Thats all they carry mind you i wore these for about 10 mins and i would describe the fit to be snug comfy but kind of tight. If they pack out 1/2 size they will be prefect. How do they normally pack?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, if you have narrow feet, do like Nivek said and go get some Salomon's. I won't even bother trying on any other boots these days. Just tired of being disappointed. Very, very few snowboarding boots are made for narrow feet.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Well damn... They fit my feet. I don't know what to say but the pressure is only onto of my toes, around my foot is perfect plus nobody carries Salomon gear here. Well they do but then i would have to get a refund and disappoint guys at source when i spent 3 hours trying boots on and they were so great. I like nikes but they are super tight. Should i try Salomon? then i screwed.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Now that you guys totally demoralize me about buying a 300 buck boot im looking at F3.0 and synapse focus boa. I am still trying Nike size up first or should i keep 9.5?


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Seriously try the footbed first. A proper footbed will have your toes sitting farther back in the boot relieving some of that pressure. Combine that with the fact that the boots will pack out and you will have more room. If your toes didn't touch the end of the boot in the 10 they will pack out to a sloppy boot after a few weeks of riding. 
That is a great boot that will last you a long time if you take care of it.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

duh said:


> Seriously try the footbed first. A proper footbed will have your toes sitting farther back in the boot relieving some of that pressure. Combine that with the fact that the boots will pack out and you will have more room. If your toes didn't touch the end of the boot in the 10 they will pack out to a sloppy boot after a few weeks of riding.
> That is a great boot that will last you a long time if you take care of it.


I don't have the money and it seems like the 9.5 would not pack out that much or enough? What am i looking at in terms of these packing out, half a size? 1/4?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Unless the solution includes a lobotomy, you are so fucked.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> Unless the solution includes a lobotomy, you are so fucked.


Seriously this is the answer. You are a fucking moron that asks for advice then argues with people. Nike Zoom Forces do not run narrow they're more of a c and up width and it varies from color to color I've realized. Their boots are just pure fucking crap go buy a Burton or a Forum or something from a real boot company, Nike is all hype, no substance. Also they're too small for your foot.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Rumor has it Nitro boots in addition to Salomon fit narrow feet well.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

third season on my Nike Kaiju's and they still fit great. My foot is 9.5 and I down sized to 9.0. So I would definitely not size up unless you have an extremely irregular shaped foot. In which case you wouldn't want Nike's anyway.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks BA, went ahead and returned Nike's. Tried on K2, Salomon, Nitro, Dc and new balance and while the new balance double boa was sick i found K2 Darko to fit like a glove. Picking them up tomorrow for less then Nike's. Nike was a nice boot but not for my foot, i guess hype is why i wanted them to work so good plus i didn't want to spend 5 hrs trying on boots. The boa on darko was phenomenal and felt natural, really looking forward.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah. The K2s are the bomb. I have the UFO's. I thought I was going to have a mental breakdown finding comfortable boots and then BAM!...Awesome. Glad to hear your going to be riding in comfort.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Yeah. The K2s are the bomb. I have the UFO's. I thought I was going to have a mental breakdown finding comfortable boots and then BAM!...Awesome. Glad to hear your going to be riding in comfort.


I know, and that boa is sick. Wow, real eye opener....


----------

